# OMG Finally!! Turquoise HM X Steel DT



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok I am so excited!! I have been trying to get this male to spawn for over a month now. He wouldn't even blow bubble nests in his own tank. After multiple females and multiple experiments with spawning areas I FINALLY got a spawn! :lol:
This male is a year old already so I think that's why it's been so hard to get him to spawn. His sister is blue girl my blue multicolor female that took 3rd place at a past IBC show. The female is a cheeky plump steel DT. Her tail is very well balanced and from what I have read the combination of turquoise and steel makes 100% royal blue fry. :-D 
This male has excellent fins and I cant wait to see the results of this spawn.:-D
The males color can change A LOT so I posted pictures to show the wide array of colors he can show. 




































Here is the female that he spawned with. She is VERY egg heavy so I think it should be a big spawn. 









Here is the spawning tank. It's very large and heavily planted because the male was too aggressive to spawn in anything else. Luckily the female was fearless and really flirty so she was just what he needed and the genetics are perfect so I am happy too :-D.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just wondering is your male a rose tail? I'd watch out for deformities in the spawn.

But I really like your female. Spawn set up is good...always seems to work better in a plastic tub xD


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Just wondering is your male a rose tail? I'd watch out for deformities in the spawn.
> 
> But I really like your female. Spawn set up is good...always seems to work better in a plastic tub xD


Thanks for the information and for the compliments about my female I appreciate it :-D. 
Also, I did some research after I read what you wrote, and from what I have seen, I should actually get some very unique and beautiful fish. The problems with deformities are the same as with the double tail's in Feather Tails. You don't want to breed DT X DT or FT X FT. However if you do a search on FT X DT, you will see other forums that list spawn logs with this exact same match up and the spawn look incredible. To be honest I am even more excited than I was before!:-D So thank you for telling me about that!  
It's a good thing I didn't breed him to his sister like the breeder wanted me to though. That probably would have created a deformed spawn. :shock:
So now I know not to do that


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats  and what a pretty pair!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on your spawn. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow nice fishes.... i hope you keep us posted on the spawn plz... it loks like a very unique and interesting one...


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm going to kidnap your male.... 
What are their names??? 
And now, I'm wanting to breed my fish.... *sigh* I can't.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds awesome! Your pair is beautiful. Good luck with the spawn.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Sounds awesome! Your pair is beautiful. Good luck with the spawn.


Thanks! I am very excited, the eggs should be hatching any day now :-D



carzz said:


> I'm going to kidnap your male....
> What are their names???
> And now, I'm wanting to breed my fish.... *sigh* I can't.


LOL He is a cool guy . Thanks


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

indjo said:


> Congrats on your spawn. Can't wait to see the results.



Thanks I appreciate it! The father is a first timer and we had some spawning issues so I really hope everything else goes smoothly


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Have they hatched yet?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Have they hatched yet?


It should be today, I looked at them today with a light and you could see them squirming around. It's gonna be a huge spawn :-D


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I really really love your female! congrats on the spawn, I think you will get some awesome fry :-D 
As mrvampire stated watch out for extreme rosetails in your fry. The girls branching isnt too heavy but you never know.
Cant wait for them to hatch, I'll be following this spawn log with envy lol.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

trilobite said:


> I really really love your female! congrats on the spawn, I think you will get some awesome fry :-D
> As mrvampire stated watch out for extreme rosetails in your fry. The girls branching isnt too heavy but you never know.
> Cant wait for them to hatch, I'll be following this spawn log with envy lol.



Thank you!! Oh , and I will definitely keep an eye out for the deformities :-D


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Have they hatched yet?!  I'm soo excited for you, and I soo want pictures!  Daily pictures would be amazing! But, lol, I understand not wanting to post pictures daily.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

We have babies!!! :-D
They have finally hatched and are now hanging down from the nest. The father is grabbing them and putting them in the "main" area of the nest now. He really is one of the best fathers I have seen for being so hard to spawn. :shock:
He is very diligent in maintaining his nest and very thorough when looking for any spawn that may be under a leaf or something lol. 

I am so proud of him :-D


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

YAY!!! Congratulations!! How exciting


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

AHH!  YAY!!!! have they hatched yet?


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations on your successful spawn! What a pretty pair! I bet the fry are going to grow up and be show stoppers! =)


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for being so supportive and keeping this thread alive. Today I took the father out. he is doing well and so are the fry. This spawn is very large and I am contemplating keeping them in the container I have them in. The down side to that is that the plastic is cloudy so picture quality will suffer :-(


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

*first video of the spawn*

Here is the video!!:-D I have very high hopes for this spawn, and I am even more excited by the sheer size of the spawn as well. None of them are laying on the bottom so I take that as a good sign that they are in good health. I am feeding egg yolk and I did a tiny bit of BBS just in case some of them are ready to eat them.:-D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lRc7tqwT84


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow you do have a lot of babies! My male ate about half of the eggs, since this was his first spawn, I'm not sure if they were all fertilized or not, but the few I have remaining seem to be really healthy. I have mine growing in a plastic tub also, approx 32 inches long and 18-20 inches wide. It is VERY heavily planted and they always have full tummies.

I have a question though, is that an oak leaf you have in your tank? Is that something that helps in the breeding process? I know I have seen other leaves mentioned, but not any that I could find locally. I'm getting ready to breed again and would like to learn all I can about getting a larger spawn to make it.

THanks, 
Karen


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

karendawne said:


> Wow you do have a lot of babies! My male ate about half of the eggs, since this was his first spawn, I'm not sure if they were all fertilized or not, but the few I have remaining seem to be really healthy. I have mine growing in a plastic tub also, approx 32 inches long and 18-20 inches wide. It is VERY heavily planted and they always have full tummies.
> 
> I have a question though, is that an oak leaf you have in your tank? Is that something that helps in the breeding process? I know I have seen other leaves mentioned, but not any that I could find locally. I'm getting ready to breed again and would like to learn all I can about getting a larger spawn to make it.
> 
> ...


Yes it is oak, I read about it online and found out that oak is very close to indian almond leave chemically. Oak leaves release the same beneficial tannins that the Indian almond leaves do, and I have had amazing success with it. Since I started using it in in all my tanks, I have not had any sicknesses come up and thats including this one halfmoon boy that is always coming down with something. I have also noticed that my spawns have gotten larger and the fry seem to be much hardier at a earlier age than when I spawned without it. The fish seem genuinely happier and more energetic too. If you have oak leaves around I highly recommend them. I just wash them before use to ensure cleanliness. :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I added a sponge filter today as well as a bunch of live plants. Hopefully the filter, new plants and BBS will keep them healthy and growing. I sure wish I could take pictures but in the tub it's just not really worth it. :-(


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

How old are you fry now?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

They are ten days old now. Most of them are pretty big but today while feeding the BBS I saw some very tiny fry that looked like a freshly hatched fry, in fact one of them couldn't even swim yet and was doing the bob around the surface thing. I have always had some smaller fry than others but these guys take the cake for smallest yet. :lol:


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

How cute.. Mine are 5 days old today 
AWWW.. They sound so cute. Are you still unable to get some pictures?
Glad they are all ok..
The tiny ones will probably be the cutest  hehe


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Gloria said:


> How cute.. Mine are 5 days old today
> AWWW.. They sound so cute. Are you still unable to get some pictures?
> Glad they are all ok..
> The tiny ones will probably be the cutest  hehe


I can take some aerial photos LOL :lol:


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I watched your video... lmao, one of your babies is a spaz <3 SO cute!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> I watched your video... lmao, one of your babies is a spaz <3 SO cute!



Yea they are some very spunky fish lol:-D It's the oak leaves :-D


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

They are going to be so beautiful!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

GunsABlazin said:


> They are going to be so beautiful!


Thank you!! :-D I cant wait!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

*Recent video of the mother*

I just took this video of the mother. You can see from the original photo in the first post that this female has just come to maturity. Her fins despite suffering spawning damage have completely grown back in and have even added length. Her body is not short at all and she is very stream lined and balanced. This female just keeps impressing me. :-D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyXPlas2dCs


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

*New video of the father*

Here is the father, he has gotten a lot more spunk since he spawned. :-D:-D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xmc1Nx9bAI


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG... I may have to get one of your babies =0
I am in love with BOTH of the parents! <3


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow such beautiful Bettas! I cant wait to see the babies! 
Good luck 

x


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!! I am so excited! They are getting so big! I am gonna post some video later probably tomorrow.


----------



## Larkspur (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW I can't wait to see the video of the fry!! <3


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Ditto!!!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I think I will have to have one of your fry  please ?!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your male and female are beautiful. They're gonna make beautiful babies!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Gloria said:


> I think I will have to have one of your fry  please ?!


I will be selling them on Aquabid and I will post a link to them here


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Your male and female are beautiful. They're gonna make beautiful babies!


Thanks! I promise to post video today!!:-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry about the delay! I have been super busy at home. Here is the new video! The spawn is still eating BBS, I think I may still have around 100 or more. It's really hard to count when they are in a tub like this. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqYSbz4V_Yk


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I have not been able to get any photo's yet but I can confirm that I do have at least five double tails so far. The lobs are equal so far and they look absolutely gorgeous.:-D Hopefully I will be able to photograph them soon.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

So far I have only found one fish that was deformed. He had a bent spine. Everyday I check the fry by scooping them into a shallow wine glass to get a good look at them. For over a hundred fry, I think one deformity is not bad. I think I have around 25 % double tail and I have not seen one yet where the lobes are not perfectly symmetrical. I am hoping to get some really nice double tail rosetails. Here are some examples of what I mean. This fish is owned by the breeder I bought my fish from and I am pretty sure he is in some of the lineage of my fish. I could only hope to get DT's as pretty as this. Double tails and rose tails have slower growth rates so I have begun to do daily 40% water changes and I have upped the feedings to help speed their progression. 










http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wpjIIjuvTpk


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

:nicefish:WOW! He's a real beauty! Best of luck.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> :nicefish:WOW! He's a real beauty! Best of luck.


Yea he is a gorgeous fish. Too bad he isn't mine. Hopefully in this spawn I will get some like that though!:-D


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I know how you feel. I have a couple of Martinismommy's fish that I will be trying to spawn tomorrow (wish me luck). I'm really hopeful that I will get some fish that are as gorgeous as her's.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> I know how you feel. I have a couple of Martinismommy's fish that I will be trying to spawn tomorrow (wish me luck). I'm really hopeful that I will get some fish that are as gorgeous as her's.



ooh I bet our fish are related! The woman I buy fish from buys fish from Karen too! Good luck with your spawn!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks. I'll know more tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Thanks. I'll know more tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.


Sounds good.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW that male is incredible!! The one shot where he's greenish copper is remarkable. Good luck! Really can't wait to see what happens with those babies!! :-D


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> WOW that male is incredible!! The one shot where he's greenish copper is remarkable. Good luck! Really can't wait to see what happens with those babies!! :-D


Thanks! His father was a pink copper butterfly.


----------

